# welche/r shop/s ist/sind am besten?



## f.harmann (13. September 2007)

ich hab vor mir nen neuen Rechner zu kaufen. 
Teile
Gigabyte ds3p,P35
c2d 6750
A-DATA vitesta DDR2-800
scythe mine rev.B
be quiet straight power 400W
Rebel 9 schw.
seagate Barracuda 250GB  
*ST3250410AS

G*rafikkarte hab ich schon.x1900xtx

mein Problem ist, dass ich mir den komplett bei vv-computer.de kaufen wollt. Jetzt seh ich aber, dass die im Garantiefall 19 Bearbeitungsgebühr verlangen. Das hat mich dann doch ein wenig nachdenklich gemacht und deswegen frag ich lieber hier mal welcher shop oder welche shops zu empfehlen sind.


----------



## Myrkvidr (14. September 2007)

Wenn  du zu dem Thema 20 Forenuser befragst, wirst du wahrscheinlich 20 verschiedene Antworten bekommen.
Aktuell habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory gemacht - wenn du dir die Teile über Geizhals.at oder Hardwareschotte.de raussuchst, bekommst du bessere PReise als direkt im Shop. Zudem zahlst du ab 100,- Bestellwert keine Versandkosten mehr (egal wie viele Pakete du bekommst).
Zu Reklamationen kann ich nichts sagen - hatte ich bislang noch nicht. Allerdings weiss ich, dass du defekte Sachen auf jeden Fall unfrei/kostenlos zurückschicken kannst.
Ausserdem sind sie manchmal (nicht immer) so nett, dir einen geringfügig besseren Artikel  ohne Aufpreis anzubieten, wenn du etwas bestellt hast, dass länger als 7 (?) Tage nicht lieferbar ist.

Ansonsten habe ich noch sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Fortknox gemacht - die haben mir teilweise Ersatzteile geschickt, ohne dass ich das defekte Teil überhaupt zurückschicken musste (dazu muss man allerdings anmerken, dass ich dort zu dem Zeitpunkt sehr (!!!) viel bestellt habe).


----------



## Kovsk (14. September 2007)

Du wirst hier die unterschiedlichtsen antworten bekommmen, alle Shops haben Vor- und Nachteile. Wenn du sehr viel wert auf Service legst, kann ich dir Alternate empfehlen, da kostets aber auch ein bisschen mehr. Falls du billig kaufen willst, würde ich Hardwareversand.de empfehlen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (14. September 2007)

Es gibt hier schon einen sehr umfangreichen Thread

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=228


----------



## tj3011 (14. September 2007)

Ich kann dir Alternate nur wärmstens empfehlen ich habe da bisher ALLES für meine PC´s gakauf super Service und alles.
Ich wohne nur ca. 15km von Alternate weg ich hole alles direkt im Laden ab aber ich weiß das die einen mega schnellen versand haben 
Hier ein Paar daten:

Leistungsfähigkeit des preisgekrönten Logistikzentrums

									Lagerfläche:
				5.800 Quadratmeter


							Automatisches Kleinteilelager (AKL):
				Zwei vollautomatische Regalbediengeräte mit Zugriff auf 5900 Lagerbehälter.
Dreigeschossige Kommissionierungsanlage mit 1400 Durchlaufkanälen für Schnelldreher


							Pick-by-Light-System:
				Schnellkommissionierung der 104 meistverkauften Artikel mit 250 Aufträgen stündlich.


							Leistungskapazität gesamt:
				450-500 Aufträge pro Stunde.


							Maximaler Paketausstoß:
				6000 Pakete täglich


							Warenbewegung:
				60.000, Warenausgangsmenge 20 Tonnen


							Förderstrecke innerhalb des Hauses:
				Ca. 1200 m


							Ständig verfügbare Artikel:
				Ca. 10.000 Artikel


----------



## e-virus (14. September 2007)

meiner erfahrung beste shops was lieferzeit, artikelverfügbarkeit und service angeht:
www.mindfactory.de
www.mix-computer.de

hab mir erst vor ein paar tagen nen pc zusammengestellt, bei mix bestellt. montag abend bestellt -> mittwoch morgen da. 
sah mich zuvor bei bestimmt 20 onlineshops um. die beiden waren die besten. und dabei war mix auch noch billiger.


----------



## Gollum (14. September 2007)

mein lieblingsshop ist www.hardwareversand.de


----------



## f.harmann (14. September 2007)

Position                                                                              Menge                                                                              Einzelpreis                                                                              Gesamtpreis                                      									 										                                         Arctic Silver 5 Wärmeleitpaste, 3.5g Spritze                                                                                 
*Verfügbarkeit:* Lagernd.                                                                              1                                                                              3,60                                                                                                                       3,60                                                                                									 										                                         be quiet Straight Power BQT E5-450W (BN034)                                                                                 
*Verfügbarkeit:* Lagernd.                                                                              1                                                                              58,49                                                                                                                       58,49                                                                                									 										 Western Digital Caviar SE16 320GB SATAIIWD3200AAKS 
*Verfügbarkeit:* Versandfertig in 2-3 Werktagen.                                                                              1                                                                              64,90                                                                                                                       64,90                                                                                									 										                                         A-Data Vitesta 2048MB Kit PC2-6400U ADQVD1A16K2                                                                                 
*Verfügbarkeit:* Lagernd.                                                                              1                                                                              79,99                                                                                                                       79,99                                                                                									 										                                         Coolermaster Hyper TX2 Multisockel CPU Kühler                                                                                 
*Verfügbarkeit:* Lagernd.                                                                              1                                                                              20,00                                                                                                                       20,00                                                                                									 										                                         Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3P, P35  S. 775                                                                                 
*Verfügbarkeit:* Lagernd.                                                                              1                                                                              119,90                                                                                                                       119,90                                                                                									 										 Intel Core 2 Duo E6750 So775 tray HH80557PJ0674MG 
*Verfügbarkeit:* Lagernd.                                                                              1                                                                              156,90                                                                                                                       156,90                                                                                									 								


des hab ich mir jetzt bei HoH.de bestellt.


----------



## HeNrY (15. September 2007)

Dann mach ich hier mal zu 

Nächstes Mal bitte gucken, ob so ein Thread schon besteht


----------

